# Rear Trim Piece (Pontiac) Between Tail Lights



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

My '65 GTO Rear Trim piece has more lines (10) than other GTOs I've seen (6). It would seem that the lines on this piece would match the Tail Light lines (6). Any comment out there?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thurmond Farm said:


> My '65 GTO Rear Trim piece has more lines (10) than other GTOs I've seen (6). It would seem that the lines on this piece would match the Tail Light lines (6). Any comment out there?


If I am not mistaken, the GTO got the 6 ribs and the Tempest/Lemans got the 10 ribs.

This is one of the "quick check" items that can identify the car as a GTO or if it was cloned as a GTO and being passed off as a true GTO, when in fact it may have been a Tempest/Lemans.

The 1965 GTO's are easier to clone and pass off as a GTO when they are not because it was an option on the Lemans. Obtaining the PHS documents for your car can confirm that it is a GTO if you don't already have them.

The other possibility is that the rear panel was simply replaced with a better conditioned piece, or, if you know it to be a Tempest/Lemans clone, tail lights themselves might have been changed out for the GTO units.

Here is a new replacement, but you can buy them used on places like Ebay.









1965 Pontiac GTO LeMans Show Quality Chrome Metal Rear Body Tail Panel Molding | eBay


Find great deals for 1965 Pontiac GTO LeMans Show Quality Chrome Metal Rear Body Tail Panel Molding. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks Jim

I believe it to be a real GTO (I have the paperwork) but it still has the different tail panel. Could have been changed early in it's life for whatever reason and newer owners, before me, never questioned (I know it was there in the 1990s at least and maybe earlier). Is it possible that the panel was provided at the factory when 6 rib panels were not available?

Blair


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thurmond Farm said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> I believe it to be a real GTO (I have the paperwork) but it still has the different tail panel. Could have been changed early in it's life for whatever reason and newer owners, before me, never questioned (I know it was there in the 1990s at least and maybe earlier). Is it possible that the panel was provided at the factory when 6 rib panels were not available?
> 
> Blair


Doubt the factory did this. Probably swapped for a better condition piece or was damaged at some point in its life. The chrome/potmetal can really pit over time and if someone doesn't take care of it like washing/waxing, it deteriorates. These cars were just cars back in the day, not collector cars. So like all cars, they were driven and most did little upkeep. These cars did not last like today's cars and in 6-7 years you were getting rid of it to buy a new car, or earlier if you racked up a lot of miles. But back in that era, there were many manufacturing jobs and other good paying local jobs that you also did not have to travel far to get to work, so you might only put 10,000 miles a year on your car.


----------

